# VID: insanely fast sweeping



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

fucking astonishing, but is it sped up?

[YOUTUBEVID]Z_4OuBoqfW4[/YOUTUBEVID]

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Em Gee


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 20, 2008)

Bah...that guy needs to learn to play the blues.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Bah...that guy needs to learn to play the blues.



no man, his second album was amazing

H


----------



## playstopause (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know... Quite honestly, i think he missed some notes here and there.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

he recoverd well tho


----------



## Leec (Apr 20, 2008)

Very clean *tee hee*


----------



## Michael (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn, that's shit's clean.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 20, 2008)

Bah, I've seen faster.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 20, 2008)

Leec said:


> Very clean *tee hee*



I disagree, during the up stroke he would miss a few


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 20, 2008)

Pfft. MY sweeping is way better. :|


----------



## ire_works (Apr 20, 2008)

the fact hes cheating using a band tied at the base of the neck to clean up his sloppy sweeping makes him a n00b


----------



## Durero (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah I could never imagine being able to sweep that fast. It must be sped up.


----------



## Durero (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah here's his second track:



You know, I have to admit, although I greatly admired the pristine cleans he got on his first one, I'm really digging the tone on this version a lot more. I don't know, it just has a certain gritty bluesy quality to it... I'm sure DR would approve.

Guess he was going for feel instead of chops this time.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 21, 2008)

i want my 12 seconds of life back...


----------



## quartie (Apr 21, 2008)

No way, man. This guy knows his stuff. Check out his new signature series:









Personally, I prefer his extended range:


----------



## Durero (Apr 21, 2008)

^


----------



## playstopause (Apr 21, 2008)

@ quartie's post.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. That was the most unemotional garbage ever. It was just a display of technical prowess. Sure, it was incredibly fast and clean, but where was the beauty? Where was the feeling? And, more importantly, what was the point? Sure you can sweep insanely fast, but so what?

I do have to admit that he had some pretty awesome gear, though.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)

quartie said:


> Personally, I prefer his extended range:


----------



## Durero (Apr 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. That was the most unemotional garbage ever. It was just a display of technical prowess. Sure, it was incredibly fast and clean, but where was the beauty? Where was the feeling? And, more importantly, what was the point? Sure you can sweep insanely fast, but so what?
> 
> I do have to admit that he had some pretty awesome gear, though.






I just love how well every thing said in this thread fits with all the usual kind of stuff we talk about here.


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. That was the most unemotional garbage ever. It was just a display of technical prowess. Sure, it was incredibly fast and clean, but where was the beauty? Where was the feeling? And, more importantly, what was the point? Sure you can sweep insanely fast, but so what?
> 
> I do have to admit that he had some pretty awesome gear, though.



Theres one gripe i have with all the 'This is just fast crap, no emotion' comments i ever see, there are quite a few emotions. You don't just need to hold a bend for 12 minutes with your eyes scrunched up to be playing something with emotion.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2008)

lol @ Beth


----------



## Naren (Apr 22, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> Theres one gripe i have with all the 'This is just fast crap, no emotion' comments i ever see, there are quite a few emotions. You don't just need to hold a bend for 12 minuets with your eyes scrunched up to be playing something with emotion.



H-h-how would he hold a bend for 12 "minuets" (or 12 minutes)? 

I'm not even sure what you mean by "bend"... or "hold"? You mean "hold the handle for 12 minutes"? Cause it looked like he had the whole thing done in about 30 seconds and he was holding it the whole time.

I couldn't see his face, dude, but there was definitely no emotion in that. He did it strictly by the book (which I think you can buy at most hardware stores and home improvement centers).


----------



## kristallin (Apr 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> H-h-how would he hold a bend for 12 "minuets" (or 12 minutes)?
> 
> I'm not even sure what you mean by "bend"... or "hold"? You mean "hold the handle for 12 minutes"? Cause it looked like he had the whole thing done in about 30 seconds and he was holding it the whole time.
> 
> I couldn't see his face, dude, but there was definitely no emotion in that. He did it strictly by the book (which I think you can buy at most hardware stores and home improvement centers).



Book schmook, I doubt that n00b has ever seen a book in his life. He used the instruction leaflet that came with the instrument! Then he posts it on Youtube - what an Emo tool! Total n00bness!


----------



## Naren (Apr 22, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Book schmook, I doubt that n00b has ever seen a book in his life. He used the instruction leaflet that came with the instrument! Then he posts it on Youtube - what an Emo tool! Total n00bness!



While I still stand by my statements that it was emotionless and pointless (not emo at all in those regardless), it was one of the most technically impressive sweeps I've ever seen.

I dare you to try it. I'm sure you couldn't sweep faster... poseur.


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> H-h-how would he hold a bend for 12 "minuets" (or 12 minutes)?
> 
> I'm not even sure what you mean by "bend"... or "hold"? You mean "hold the handle for 12 minutes"? Cause it looked like he had the whole thing done in about 30 seconds and he was holding it the whole time.
> 
> I couldn't see his face, dude, but there was definitely no emotion in that. He did it strictly by the book (which I think you can buy at most hardware stores and home improvement centers).



It was suppose to be a play on the usual speed vs emotion argument...however, reading back on it, the guy has a brush, and i don't know how you bend them....


----------



## kristallin (Apr 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> While I still stand by my statements that it was emotionless and pointless (not emo at all in those regardless), it was one of the most technically impressive sweeps I've ever seen.
> 
> I dare you to try it. I'm sure you couldn't sweep faster... poseur.



Well it don't get any more pointless than Emo, mate 

I'm the world's slowest sweeper, BTW, my wife's been asking me to sweep for about a year... I'll get around to it one day...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 22, 2008)

his technique's a little sloppy


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I'm the world's slowest sweeper, BTW, my wife's been asking me to sweep for about a year... I'll get around to it one day...


 
Slow sweeping - that's talent, man. Corner the market.


----------



## Naren (Apr 23, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Well it don't get any more pointless than Emo, mate
> 
> I'm the world's slowest sweeper, BTW, my wife's been asking me to sweep for about a year... I'll get around to it one day...



Well, if that's the case, I don't think you're in any position to be criticizing him, ya emo fag loser son of a wicked and perverse woman person.

I may not be the fastest sweeper there is, but I'm one of the cleanest and most thorough in Tokyo. And believe me. There are some pretty skilled sweepers around here. Especially this 60 year old lady in my neighborhood.


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST HUG AND GET ALONG?!?!?!?! *single tear*


----------



## Naren (Apr 23, 2008)

quartie said:


> WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST HUG AND GET ALONG?!?!?!?! *single tear*



Because music is a competition... I mean, cleaning is a competition, and musicians - uh, I mean cleaners - are obsessed with criticizing others through any means necessary - even if they have no real reason to do so.

If you don't stand at the top of the mountain of corpses as the true supreme master champion lord of awesomeness, then you have failed at life.

That's why we can't all just hug and get along. YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MUSIC!!!  I, uh, I mean cleaning...


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

i've seen your courtyard, mate. you can't sweep for shit, slow or fast.

plus, you use your neck [to] pickup.

H


----------



## Naren (Apr 23, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i've seen your courtyard, mate. you can't sweep for shit, slow or fast.
> 
> plus, you use your neck [to] pickup.
> 
> H



 I sure as hell hope you're not referring to me. You call me "mate" when you don't even know that I ain't got no courtyard! 

I won the 1999 Michigan Sweeping Championship Extravaganza. I got accepted into the Boston University of Sweeping Arts at the age of 16. I was slotted to win the world championship before the wrist accident. But who are you?! What did you do? Eh? Eh?! EH!? Let's see you use your neck [to] pickup!

[action=Naren]whips out his "gear" and demonstrates some advanced "sweeping."[/action]


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

... ain't got SHIT on me!


----------



## Naren (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey. Don't diss it till you try it. I know of several proficient master sweepers who started out in their youth on those things.


----------



## dpm (Apr 23, 2008)

This old skool shit suxors!!!omg111!!1

The euro-industrial sweeping is _way_ heavier, check dis...


----------



## Drew (Apr 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> I got accepted into the Boston University of Sweeping Arts at the age of 16.



LIES! BOSTON UNIVERSITY DOESN'T *HAVE* A SWEEPING ARTS PROGRAM!!!!!! 






(though, their home ec is supposed to be quite good...)


----------



## quartie (Apr 24, 2008)

No. It's more of a Sweeping Studies course, so it was basically pen pushing and theory anyway. He's just pretending. Lying to himself. Take off the mask, Naren! You're only cheating yourself!


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn.

Wish I could sweep like that.


----------



## quartie (Apr 24, 2008)

You can, my friend.... just believe.


----------



## Naren (Apr 24, 2008)

Drew said:


> LIES! BOSTON UNIVERSITY DOESN'T *HAVE* A SWEEPING ARTS PROGRAM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, where the hell did I say anything about "_Boston University_"? 

I was accepted into the Boston University of Sweeping Arts, an entirely different university in an entirely different part of Boston. This university is dedicated completely to nothing but sweeping. Only the best sweepers can get accepted.



quartie said:


> No. It's more of a Sweeping Studies course, so it was basically pen pushing and theory anyway. He's just pretending. Lying to himself. Take off the mask, Naren! You're only cheating yourself!



It was an entire major. Of course, there were pen pushing and theory courses as well, but there were practical sweeping classes where you competed with other students to see who could sweep the fastest, cleanest, and most efficiently.

I, uh, didn't have the money to keep going to the school and was forced into janitorial work... and whenever anyone saw me sweeping they had to comment, "You are such an amazing sweeper. What are you doing as a janitor?"


----------



## halsinden (Apr 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> Dude, where the hell did I say anything about "_Boston University_"?
> 
> I was accepted into the Boston University of Sweeping Arts, an entirely different university in an entirely different part of Boston. This university is dedicated completely to nothing but sweeping. Only the best sweepers can get accepted.
> 
> ...



that's so fucking gay.

you use a vacuum cleaner. we've seen you.

n00b.

H


----------



## ElRay (Apr 24, 2008)

to you all.

Ray


----------



## Naren (Apr 25, 2008)

halsinden said:


> that's so fucking gay.
> 
> you use a vacuum cleaner. we've seen you.
> 
> ...



Y-y... yeah. Sometimes.

How does that make me a noob?!


----------



## Naren (Apr 25, 2008)

More like this:


----------



## Drew (Apr 26, 2008)

So, I finally got a chance to watch the videos. Hal being Hal, I had a feeling it was going to be some dude with a broom, and gladly I wasn't dissapointed. 


His sweeping's better than mine. I think I'll quit and then give this bloke a call whenever I feel like I could use some sweeps


----------

